# Where to buy Rhinestones...Tips



## cxpressions (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok so i made the decision to buy the winpcsign program now i need to know good places to buy rhinestones. And Is this all i need to start making shirts: the program and rhinestones! Help Please


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

O


cxpressions said:


> Ok so i made the decision to buy the winpcsign program now i need to know good places to buy rhinestones. And Is this all i need to start making shirts: the program and rhinestones! Help Please


Do you have a cutter yet?

Brian


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Great decision to get WinPCSIGN! You'll find tons of support!
As far as rhinestones, it's kind of a broad question...
You need to decide what quality of stones you want and how much you're willing to spend and what price point you're going to set for your apparel or transfers. 
If you want the best of the best, you can google Swarovski. There are a ton of dealers out there. You'll be paying a premium and passing that on to your customers. 
If not, then you need to start looking into other qualities of rhinestones. 
There are a ton of different levels of rhinestone quality, much like diamonds. You just need to figure out what you're comfortable with. 

Google rhinestones and you can start looking through websites and photos and descriptions of the different kinds. 
Also, if you're planning to market to children under 12 years old, you need to be careful because of the lead laws. 
The beauty of having such a vast difference in rhinestone qualities is that there is a demographic for each of us!
I hope this helps a little!


----------



## cxpressions (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes i do already have a cutter..I have already been doing vinyl heat press apparel so i think i have all the equipment i need.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I haveN'T BOUGHT ANY FOR AWHILE BECAUSE OF FAMILY CIRCUMSTANCES BUT I LIKE MATT AND HIS WAY OF DEALING WITH CUSTOMERS LIKE ME. uNLESS YOU WANT TO BUY LIKE 500 GROSS AT A TIME, i THINK HE HAS THE BEST PRICES FOR A GOOD QUALITY RHINESTONE As well as OTHER GOODS AND SERVICES FOR US TOO.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You will need some kind of stencil material. I am sure you are aware of that.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

I've had luck with www.mysupplyhut.com They went out of their way one time to personally run my order to the Post Office when I called in a panic for an order and their shipping had already been picked up. I've also been happy with everything I have gotten from them.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried the Bella Rhinestones because the Swarovski prices seemed CRAZY!

I just don't want junk either. The Bella's look really nice but I don't have anything to compare them to. What other brands should I look at?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you need any help with winpcsign,, just let me know, I will be glad to help, if you are not getting the support from the seller, there are many of us that have this program and will help.

I am going to get some training lessons up starting today,, just trying to figure out if i should wait till questions are asked or just start posting them up.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ash,
I am telling my customers to call Shine art USA if you are looking for rhinestones.They are who I ordered from *6 months ago when I started*.They are located in California.The contact is jamie(male)They have proven to me that they do in fact have good customer service.
If you are in need of expedited delivery he will pull your order for you call you back when hes got the shipping charges calculated from the weight and zipcode with your invoice total.Once you have the cost of goods(COG) you can either tell him ship it or change the deliver date to see what 2 day shipping may be -vs- overnight,or just hold it for you. Ive had him do this for me several times. In fact they are holding for me now. Its been a month or so and im ready to order that plus a whole lot more.*I hope they didnt eat them! * 
Good(*economy stones*,they consider these *chinees*),Better(*Grade A*,they consider these Korean),Best(Pellosa,this is considered their best stone they offer).It is very expensive to do bulk orders in this)But not as expensive as some other stones in the market.you want to get real creative try adhering gems to a purse,bra,top,slacks,dress,tiarra,ect... Rhinestones get their shine from the lead they contain,the more lead in the stone,the more they shine.Children should not eat rhinestones,actually no one should *except me*
 I am eating rhinestones, but i am crazy. 
I throw a few matching crayons down too,to get a real pretty poo poo surprise!This idea has been protected with the poor mans copyright.I can explain this better in a bit on my post here.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123534.html


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Try to get Korean rhinestones unless your competition have super low prices. 
SS-10 and SS-16 production will be the most price effective way to fill out space~

If you sell to children under 12, do your own testing! some customers may ask for it. 
Somebody got a good cheap lab doing lead testing?


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alpha supply has good quality with good prices on Korean rhinestones..


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Ashli,

How did everything turn out? What direction did you go?

Brian


----------

